# Really easy ultrasonic humidifier journal



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Humidifier needs to be ultrasonic cool mist with a 2 or 2 1/2 inch output hole










Bring the humidifier to your local small hardware store and tell them what you're trying to do, those guys will usually get really excited to figure out how to reduce the hole to the size tubing you're using - you can also get the tubing from them to make sure all the stuff you get from them works. This is for 1/2" inside and 5/8" outside diameter tubing










Clean and silicone together any parts that need it, let cure till there's no smell










Testing out the fitting










Attach tubing










Connect tubing to outlet into the tank any way that's safe for the frogs, I'm just using a screen top here so I electrical taped the tubing so that it just aims down at the screen - just turned on you can see the mist running down the background and wood and gathering at the bottom










After 2 minutes humidity is at 100%, either manually turn it off and on when you want or connect the plug to a timer - if you use a timer make sure to get one that has a minimum ON time of a minute (lots of timers can be on a minimum of 1/2 hour and that's way too long


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks great !


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

what brand, how much, and where did you buy it from?


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

have you tried it on more then one tank?
Brian


----------



## twohoops21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Scream- that is a Kaz personalmist humidifier...i just looked them up, some people have them on ebay for $12 (buy it now) + $10 for shipping...(new in box) might be worth looking in to for $22.


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

Does it have variable fog settings? Is that what the O I II and III things are? im looking for a low fog output for almost all day use. I might have it on 12 hours a day or something like that, because a lot of the misters say something about hours of use per day, Maybe it gets to hot, and the disc needs to cool down? Anyways i looked on ebay, does that have variable settings, i hate how you cant ever get a good explanation of products online, or in the store.

If at all possible and when you have time, and you take a picture of how much the fog fills the viv after a minute or two on that setting? Im trying to get mine to be set up to fog under a waterfall so it looks like its a vigorous fall. So i would LOVE little fog, all the time, or at least when viewing.

THanks, aaron

Well i just bought the same one on ebay, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

I used to use a simular method for my chineese water dragon a bit more "ghetto" tho I guess you would say. Instead of pvc connectors I used a fish tank gravel cleaner. Fit pretty well. Mind you this was 8 years ago I used a Sunbeam humidifier and it only had 1 setting. The newer ones have alot more options. However, I just pulled 1 of the 2 Sunbeams out of storage that I used to use and it still works! I'm using it atm for my plants at work.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

twohoops21 said:


> Scream- that is a Kaz personalmist humidifier...i just looked them up, some people have them on ebay for $12 (buy it now) + $10 for shipping...(new in box) might be worth looking in to for $22.


Yeah exactly, got it for less than $30 with shipping total on ebay


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Brian Ferriera said:


> have you tried it on more then one tank?
> Brian


Didn't try it on any more tanks yet but others on here did with success, do a search for ultrasonic humidifier and you'll see some going to more than 1 tank with more complicated pvc piping


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

gold3nku5h said:


> Does it have variable fog settings? Is that what the O I II and III things are? im looking for a low fog output for almost all day use. I might have it on 12 hours a day or something like that, because a lot of the misters say something about hours of use per day, Maybe it gets to hot, and the disc needs to cool down? Anyways i looked on ebay, does that have variable settings, i hate how you cant ever get a good explanation of products online, or in the store.
> 
> If at all possible and when you have time, and you take a picture of how much the fog fills the viv after a minute or two on that setting? Im trying to get mine to be set up to fog under a waterfall so it looks like its a vigorous fall. So i would LOVE little fog, all the time, or at least when viewing.
> 
> ...


Yeah there's off, low and high, that pic actually is on the low setting after 2 minutes, totally fills up the tank (I keep it on for 4 minutes to get the tank really wet since I use the screen top), I don't think you can use any of these for 12 hours unless it's HUGE tank with tons of airflow and a fan lol, this model is actually really small too, about half the size of a normal one, like 9.5" long and 8.5" high, can't see that by the pics on ebay, works really well so far though


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

cool, yeah, im going to send them a MO tomorrow, and we'll see how it turns out, that kinda sucks that its the low setting you had it on and it filled in under 5 minutes.* TOTALLY not what im looking for, but will def. come in handy for at least keeping the humidity up, and will be well worth it.* I guess i can figure out some way to maybe restrict the flow enough to keep it going all day or at least 12 or 16 hours a day.* Looks nice how you have it set up, and when i get it will follow yours to a T.* Thanks


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

what about incorporating a ball valve to adjust flow ?


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Dragas said:


> what about incorporating a ball valve to adjust flow ?


Dragas has a good idea here. 

I have that same humidifier and if the tube going to the tank is set up just right any water that doesn't make it out the tube into the tank drains back down the tube into the the humidifier to be re-vaporized...so in theory the ball valve would only let a small amount of fog through and the rest of the water would be recycled. 

Only thing I wonder about is the life expectancy of the humidifier if it is run constanly. I've heard from several people that this is the downfall of these humidifiers. Mine is only run for a few minutes a day so we'll see.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah make sure there's no dips in the hose (anything shaped like a "U"), I attached the hose and before I aimed it into the tank I let it run with the hose curled up on the floor, the lowest part of the hose filled up with water like a straw and totally blocked the mist, if the hose is only going up then it drips back down into the humidifier, I guess if it was higher than the tank and going down into it then it would drip into the tank


----------



## bennytec (Aug 4, 2008)

Very cool! Good Job! I'm starting to look into making one. Any idea how many that little humidifier could service?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

a couple would probably be ok as long as the plumbing was right


----------



## bennytec (Aug 4, 2008)

shouldn't be a problem. Jack of all trades. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Heyas,

Dredging this post up to show how I used Chris' idea to mist my new Dracula polyphemus Angel from an online orchid shop.










My one question to Chris or anyone who's done this, what happens when the condensation runs down the hose back into the fogger? Does it get re-misted or does it drip out?

I'm just wondering if I need to throw the humidifier in a bucket.

-Nish


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Are these Humidifers still called "Kaz" or are they Envirocare now?

I used to see them in big box stores ect ....but have not seen them lately.

They seem the best and easiest to be convert for our purposes.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Kaz. They're on ebay.

-Nish


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

your dracula will be stoked nish!!!


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I also have a similar setup with them same humidifier. It's been running for almost a year and is still running strong! I think it is very good for the price.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

frogparty said:


> your dracula will be stoked nish!!!


Yeah, the guy from the orchid shop said to use a humidifier on it if I had low humidity (which I do during the late fall, winter, early spring. I turned the nozzle around so it faces away from the wall (don't want to get the drywall overhumid).

I'm thinking it's going to work out with daily dunkings in water.

-Nish


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

nish07 said:


> My one question to Chris or anyone who's done this, what happens when the condensation runs down the hose back into the fogger? Does it get re-misted or does it drip out?
> 
> I'm just wondering if I need to throw the humidifier in a bucket.
> 
> -Nish


No it just seems to drip back down into the humidifier because the tubing fits so tightly on the fitting


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Can the Humidifier be placed on a rack ABOVE the viv with the hose going down into it ?

Then you wouldn't have to worry about the return drip....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I think I saw one like that too


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I changed the direction of the tubing a bit.










Working well.

Thanks a ton Chris for showing how this can be done!

-Nish


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Sure, that looks like it should work perfect


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

This is a very helpful thread. It was of great use to me. I now have this setting on my 18 Cube Exo. Thanks Chris.

Ulisesfrb


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Just a little info on the Kaz brand. Kaz appears to be the parent company of the brands Honeywell, BrAun and a few others. And partners with Vicks, whichs is a Procter and Gamble company.


I tried to see if I could find a product page for this model but the Kaz website is useless to say the least.



Does anyone have a model number for this unit?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Kaz Personal Mist Ultrasonic Blue Humidifier 5520B

Is what I'm using now and it works (pretty sure it's the one ChrisK was using too).

If anyone has a Kaz unit that has a bigger resevoir, let me know please.

-Nish

BTW. A very nice lady at Home Depot showed me two pieces sold there that worked extremely well (looked just like ChrisK's) but the barb for the 1/2" tubing threaded right into it with no need for silicone. Look out for them.




froggysan said:


> Just a little info on the Kaz brand. Kaz appears to be the parent company of the brands Honeywell, BrAun and a few others. And partners with Vicks, whichs is a Procter and Gamble company.
> 
> 
> I tried to see if I could find a product page for this model but the Kaz website is useless to say the least.
> ...


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Noob question:

Will doing this humidifier mod result in not having to mist?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

It depends on your humidity and goals, but I still mist by hand a couple of times a week to clean off and water the broms


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

What dept/area does HD usually keep these in? I couldn't find any at my local HD, nor did most of the employees even know what I was talking about (although that's not uncommon...).

I'd rather try to pick one up local before I order off the net.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I found one on Ebay and grabbed it with little problem. I don't think you're going to have an easy time finding these at a local store. I'm not sure if they're discontinued or if they're just something that isn't carried at most stores. Seems like these things are all rebranded from time to time and whatever seems to be the new style (with newish features) will be at the home depot.

The Kaz humidifier is very simple but it's also simply all you need for what Chris has shown that you can do with it. I'd just order it off of Ebay from someone who has a high positive rating or grab them from one of the two guys selling them on Amazon.com. (slightly cheaper on Ebay but check on the shipping).

-Nish


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I always get a rubber stopper which will fit the hole, get tubing and a drill bit with the same outer diameter, and just drill a hole in the stopper and plug it in.. has worked for a year and a half without fail.. fills the tank with a thick fog.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

ab1502 said:


> I always get a rubber stopper which will fit the hole, get tubing and a drill bit with the same outer diameter, and just drill a hole in the stopper and plug it in.. has worked for a year and a half without fail.. fills the tank with a thick fog.



Again, at home depot I was able to get the exact two parts that Chris has -except- the one part fit exactly into the hole with no leakage whatsoever and the hose barb screwed directly (tightly) into the threading in the piece. These two pieces sit in the hole (mild pressure makes it fit without moving) so that I have to do nothing else. It might help to have the tubing coming from the top directly down from the top to the unit (a little added pressure with no force to either side).

Look for these pieces at Home Depot. They're there.

-Nish


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I bought a couple off eBay for @ $30.00 each, with shipping included.

They are probably discontinued in stores, so grab them while you can.

They are excellent for our purposes. The bushing / nozzel is $2.39 and fits tight without ANY silicone or adjusting. Aquarium tubing is also easy to obtain.

I use black tubing to discourage mold build up.

One Kaz personal Humidifer can easily service TWO large vivs.

I would use it sparingly to avoid wear down...only to "perk up" your breeding or to give your plants a little treat. Def not a full time / always on type of thing.

Good hobby-engineered product..... four stars!


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

I see them every once in a while in stores like Good Will and the Salvation Army for $15 -$20.

I think that's were I got mine.


----------



## JrayJ (Mar 11, 2010)

I just made one of these, with the exact humidifier shown. I had to use like 4 different pvc reducing bushings to get it down to a 1/2" barb. With all the connections it's sitting 6 inches out of the humidifier before it hits the 1/2" tube. I think with all the stair stepping with the threads I am losing out on a lot of the fog. I only have a 29 gallon, and in 5 minutes it just seems to sit around half way up the tank. I'd like to get it filled!

So my question is what exact pvc part are you guys using for the single pvc to 1/2" barb? I didn't see anything at my local HD or Menards that fit as nicely as it does for Chris. Maybe I can order it or something. For some reason it seems my local hardware stores never carry all the cool stuff that yall can get.

At any rate I was happy to see it work when I first set it up. This thing is awesome! Thanks for the journal!

Thank You,


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

@JrayJ use cpvc fitting to make your connections. Look at the quick snap shot I put together and it should be able to reduce the height to less than 3" and you should have 0 loss. I only have 1 outlet coming into my 120gal and it will fill up the entire tank in 3 to 4 mins. 



















Other wise skip all the cpvc and just use the reducer which I believe is 1 1/4" to 1/2" and screw a 1/2" hose barb from the sprinkler section. I have all the extra piping because originally I was going to have 3 different outlets coming into the tank but I did not care for the look when I was finished.


----------



## JrayJ (Mar 11, 2010)

This is my first time posting a pic. I'll fix it if necessary....but at any rate that is what I got now lol. It's probably the 90 degree fitting...I took it cuz they didnt have a straight.


----------



## ChristinaK (Sep 20, 2010)

Can you hook this up to a timer? and if you can what timer would work best?


----------



## JrayJ (Mar 11, 2010)

This is what I came up with, it's a 2" reducer to 3/4" mip with 1/2" barb. I had to add electric tape to perform as a type of gasket so fog wasn't leaking at all. 










I had to go to Ace to get the proper pieces. The most expensive hardware store around..... Funny thing is all those pieces in the previous picture only cost $6 from Menards, I go to Ace and spend the same on less parts....go figure .

Ynotnad - Thank you for the reply! You got me thinking anyhow. I can't find the right "sprinkler" type stuff in any of the stores by me.

ChristinaK - I plan on using a digital strip outlet for my timer for now. I'm still in the initial set up and monitoring phase at this point.

My tank still only fills half way though, I have no idea what the deal is.....I have like a 3/4" - 1" gap at the back of the tank that I "thought" might be the issue but when I covered that as well it still wont fog all the way to the top.

Thank You.


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

The Menards right by Gurnee Mills is where I picked up my fittings, but what you put together looks good.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

do they still sell these or something similar???


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

rcteem said:


> do they still sell these or something similar???


I got the exact same one off e-bay two weeks ago for $20


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

randommind said:


> I got the exact same one off e-bay two weeks ago for $20


Lucky...I looked an not a single one


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

rcteem said:


> Lucky...I looked an not a single one


Here's a guy selling 6 of them !

Kaz 5520B 2.0 Gal. Personal Ultrasonic Humidifier - eBay (item 260690401912 end time Dec-09-10 11:14:31 PST)


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Phil...just ordered 3!!!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

They work really well too.

I have 4 of them running @ everyday for the past 2 years plus and not a single problem.

Easy to plumb too. No mods or gluing ect needed !


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> They work really well too.
> 
> I have 4 of them running @ everyday for the past 2 years plus and not a single problem.
> 
> Easy to plumb too. No mods or gluing ect needed !


Running more than one tank of of them??? Curious how much pressure they have.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

rcteem said:


> Running more than one tank of of them??? Curious how much pressure they have.


they have really decent pressure.

I have them - one per viv right now but a single KAZ unit could easily service two (02) or the larger exo terra or perhaps even 2 40 gallon verts ect.

You should put them up high, above the rack and let the fog flow down, that way condensation build-up doesnt clog the hose and backflow.

It would be awesome to plumb a pvc pipe with adjustable nozzles and make a multi tank unit on top of a bakers rack.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

O you guys know if the kaz or the vicks models have auto shut offs by any chance


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Chris155hp said:


> O you guys know if the kaz or the vicks models have auto shut offs by any chance


hmmm....interesting idea....I'll look into it.

What are you needing to do, exactly, that requires an auto shut off? Long term unattended automation for like, vacations?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the owners manual stated not to run machine without water as it will cause damage...so I can only assume there is not an automatic shut-off.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

randommind said:


> If I remember correctly, the owners manual stated not to run machine without water as it will cause damage...so I can only assume there is not an automatic shut-off.


Most likely correct....I have gone away for hours and come back to find the fog "off", water reseviour empty but the machine still turned on and "running".

It was no worse for wear btw...


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> You should put them up high, above the rack and let the fog flow down, that way condensation build-up doesnt clog the hose and backflow.


I'm not able to have my fogger above my tanks but I am having alot of problems with condensation buildup. The tube is 1/4'' and is already set up, so I'd like to find a solution that doesn't involve me starting over.

I just have the tube running up and into the back left corner of the tank. Do you think using an L shaped pvc piece will help minimiza condensation since there wont be a big U anymore?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

hmmm..hard to say. Water just runs downhill, so any type of elbow ect in the line is not gonna work......

your just going to have to experiment and try to position the base unit differently, in some manner, if you can't get it above the viv.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Regalia said:


> I'm not able to have my fogger above my tanks but I am having alot of problems with condensation buildup. The tube is 1/4'' and is already set up, so I'd like to find a solution that doesn't involve me starting over.
> 
> I just have the tube running up and into the back left corner of the tank. Do you think using an L shaped pvc piece will help minimiza condensation since there wont be a big U anymore?



I agree with Phil, L shapes PVC does not seem like the way to go. I used a larger hose(almost 1 inch diameter not exactly sure) and have it set up like yours with fogger below the tank, running up, and bending into the top of the viv. I get condensation but not enough to hinder the amount of "fog" entering the viv.


----------



## Goannaman (Nov 11, 2010)

For those that are interested in not dealing with Ebay, you can get a very similar model manufactured by kaz, sold under the vicks brand. I bought it at target for 49.99. 

I used a 2" to (I think) 1.5" reducer, then a 1.5 to 3/4 reducer, and finally a threaded 3/4 to 1/2 hose barb. 

I needed to use teflon tape (electrical would work, I just had the teflon tape on hand) on the two inch reducer, and the hose barb.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I have noticed that after a minute or so, the screen preventing frogs from climbing up into the tubing is becoming clogged with moisture build-up and preventing the full amount of "fog" from enetering viv. Thoughts?? Suggestions?? What are you guys using to prevent the frogs from getting up there?


----------



## hornemadness (Aug 11, 2011)

i love using humidifiers for vivariums. Those exoterra fog things are garbage, they break very easily. I have two of the small personal ones, the kind you can put a water bottle on for a reservoir. I use mine 1-2 times a day. I usually do a baby water bottle of water. I dont mist my vivs anymore by hand as they wet everything pretty well without dislodging soil. these things re great if you are trying to grow moss in your vivs as they keep things nice and humid.


----------

